

Prof. Matthew Green asked to remove NSA post by JHU dean - sweis
https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green/status/377120854678585344
Here&#x27;s the post while it&#x27;s still up:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.cryptographyengineering.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;09&#x2F;on-nsa.html
======
acqq
The post:

[http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/09/on-
nsa.html](http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/09/on-nsa.html)

------
rdl
Ordering a professor to remove a post about his area of research from a
university server is an excellent way to get that post much more widely
covered in the press. Great move, NSA/JHU.

